# 1989 240SX SE Fastback recall: Timing Chain Tensioner



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey all,

I am looking for a 240SX. I found one that the guy says, "THE ENGINE NEEDS WORK. IT HAS NOISE IN THE TOP END LIKE LACK OF OIL TO THE TOP SIDE THE ENGINE". Then I did some research and found this; Timing-chain tensioner tends to fail, damaging the timing cover and allowing coolant to leak into the oil pan. Then I did a search on www.alldata.com and found that there were some recalls issued for the timing-chain tensioner. http://www.alldata.com/TSB/41/89411319.html

General Recalls
TSB Number Issue Date TSB Title 95066 JUN 95 Campaign - Takata Seat Belts 
EM90001 JAN 90 Campaign - Timing Chain Guide Replacement 
TS89-028C AUG 89 Campaign - Timing Chain Inspection, VIN Expansion 
EM89002 FEB 89 Campaign - Timing Chain Inspection/Replacement 

Is this a recall that is free of charge?? Does the issue described by the the owner sound like an issue related to the timing belt tensioner?? He said that the car still runs.

I am looking for a 240SX for a low price that I will eventually swap in a new motor. However, I would like to get one that I can drive too in the mean time. 

The car that I am looking at is in really good shape besides this engine issue. It has 147K miles, is a fastback SE, has a moonroof, no rust, 5spd, alloy wheels, paint is in good shape, and has not been modified at all.

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Andy


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

son of a bitch.the chain tensioner on my last 240 is what caused my motor to go boom!i didnmt even know baout the recall. i would call up the dealers and ask them about it if i were you.


i dont know if the problem is related or not but that pisses me off...i spend like a grand fixing that motor cause more and more shit just kept popping up the more and more we got into it


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thus recall has come and gone the offer for the repair has long expired.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

.....I hate timeing chains with a loathing (KA, SR, L, FJ).....Belts please!!!! (RB, CA)


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> Thus recall has come and gone the offer for the repair has long expired.


Really?? I will contact the dealership to see if they still honor it if I buy the car I am interested in.

I am not sure why they would stop honoring it. There was a recall issued on my other car 12 years ago and people are still able to get it done for free.


----------



## pariah (Aug 16, 2003)

*I dunno*

I gotta tell you boys, reading this stuff about a recall for the tensioner.. I purchased my 240 in 1995 (its a 89) and when I repalced the timing chain ,they showed me something that was broken. I THINK IT COULD HAVE BEEN A TENSIONER!! but these MFs still charged me for it! Check all availbe recall site and ask the deales, some are honest.

P


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

pariah said:


> I gotta tell you boys, reading this stuff about a recall for the tensioner.. I purchased my 240 in 1995 (its a 89) and when I repalced the timing chain ,they showed me something that was broken. I THINK IT COULD HAVE BEEN A TENSIONER!! but these MFs still charged me for it! Check all availbe recall site and ask the deales, some are honest.
> 
> P


Damn, that sux.

Would you mind letting me know exactly what happened to your motor that made you take your car in for service?? Was it making a noise the way I described in my first post in this thread??

How much did it cost you?? I am hoping that the car I am interested in has this issue and that the dealership will replace it under warranty so that I can at least drive the car until I save up enough money for a swap.

Please let me know as much as you can of the symptoms which led you to take your car in for service. It will help me out A LOT!!

Thanks!!

Andy


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

i have the same problem with my 91 240sx, the timing chain rattles in there 2


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

i think i have the same thing on my '90 240SX. But It only lasts for a few seconds when you first start it. I really don't understand. A reputable mechanic said it was either the chain or tensioner not having oil pressure from the car either sitting over night or for quite a few hours. Do you guys think i am okay with driving it.....the only problem is if the tensioner breaks, right? Should i have them replaced. My '90 is in perfect, excellent condition, babied all it's life and has 125,000 miles on it. Let me know what you think.
guarneriman


----------



## J-Spek s13 (Jun 21, 2004)

my 240 has 160,000 miles on it and has been dogged since ive had it,
i dont think its going to be a problem on urs


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

I got this information from the dealer.

Reference Number EM89002: For Timing Chain Inspection/Replacement:

Applies to 1989 240SX S13

VINs affected: JN1HS36P*KW000001-JN1HS36P*KW017071 (Hatch)

JN1HS34P*KW000001-JN1HS34P*KW013885 (Coupe)

Hope this helps some of you.

It figures, mine is out of the range. 

I get my car tomorrow. I will check it out. Hopefully my timing is the issue.


----------

